# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Sretan vam vaš dan, savjetnice drage!

## Ana i mamino zlato

" Dana 5. ožujka obilježava se šestu godinu za redom Međunarodni  IBCLC  dan, tj. dan Međunarodno akreditiranih konzultanata (savjetnika) za dojenje koji djeluju u sklopu organizacije ILCA. 

Danas čestitamo i svim ostalim savjetnicima za dojenje, profesionalcima i volonterima širom svijeta, educiranim za pružanje podrške i informacija, koji svoje znanje, vještinu i vrijeme posvećuju majkama s problemima i pitanjima o dojenju, a u čije društvo s ponosom ubrajamo i Rodine savjetnice. "

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1040

Drage naše savjetnice, sretan vam vaš dan. Hvala vam još jednom za sve lijepo što činite za nas. Zahvaljujućipodršci i savjetu ja danas i dalje dojim svoju 14 mjesečnu curicu.    :Preskace uze:

----------


## jadranka605

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Smile:

----------


## Ariens

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Čestitam i zahvaljujem na trudu i plemenitoj srčanosti kojom se javljate kad god se pojavi neki poziv u pomoć za dojenje. Nisam još došla u priliku da koristim vašu podršku, ali vam se upravo beskrajno divim. Hvala vam drage žene!   :Kiss:

----------


## rokobj

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kasiopeja

:Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

čestitam!!!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Ines

Svim savjetnicama velike cestitke!!!  :Love:

----------


## Arwen

čestitam   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam cure!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Gogica 24

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## upornamama

Čestitke, najdraže savjetnice!!!  :Love:

----------


## malena beba

cestitke  :D

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :Love:  cestitke!

----------


## zoza

Čestitke!   :Love:

----------


## Irchi

:Heart:  sadašnjim i budućim.

----------


## MIJA 32

:Kiss:

----------


## Ivanna

Čestitke!   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitke   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

:Heart:  VELIKE CESTITKE!  :Heart:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## clio180

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## anjica

:Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Čestitam!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

Hvala, cure   :Heart:

----------


## mali magarac

Čestitam!!  :Love:

----------

